# What floats your sci fi boat?



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

just asking what is your favourite sci fi film/series or book and why?


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh, come on. You know what Im going to say...

Favorite SF TV series: Babylon 5

Favorite SF book/series: Tie between David Webers Honor Harrington series and David Drakes Lt Leary's series.

Favorite fantasy series: Tie between TP's Discworld and Tom Holts novels (especially the Paul Carpenter trilogy)


----------



## Leto (Jun 7, 2005)

Angel Eyes said:
			
		

> just asking what is your favourite sci fi film/series or book and why?



sci-fi movie ? Must be Forbidden Planet - that's the one which introduced me to the genre. Or maybe Outlaw with Sean Connery.
sci-fi serie ? Maybe V, usually I'm not fond on sci-fi in TV series as video is not my favorite medium
Sci-fi book ? Dune serie by Frank Herbert - for the same reason than the movie.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 7, 2005)

Terry Pratchett keeps getting heaps of accolade.  Perhaps I should re-read some of his works to discover if my initial opinion of him being a 'retard off his meds', was a bit premature.    Hmmmm somehow I doubt it.  I guess we all have different senses of humour, mine is just more finely tuned.  

My favourite scifi series would have to be Ulysses (the cartoon), as I don't really like much sci fi on the tv.  My favourite sci fi movie is Logan's Run purely for nostalgia, though there are many other great sci fi movies.  The best sci fi novel I have read is Enders Game.  My favourite fantasy book would have to be the Silmarillion.  My favourite fantasy movie is (other than the LOTR) A Dark Crystal or Willow or Conan or I can't decide.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> sci-fi movie ? Must be Forbidden Planet - that's the one which introduced me to the genre. Or maybe Outlaw with Sean Connery.
> sci-fi serie ? Maybe V, usually I'm not fond on sci-fi in TV series as video is not my favorite medium
> Sci-fi book ? Dune serie by Frank Herbert - for the same reason than the movie.


 
I liked V as well did you see the mini series too?no-one i know remembers it!


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Oh, come on. You know what Im going to say...
> 
> Favorite SF TV series: Babylon 5
> 
> ...


 
Yes i know what you like but do you know what i like?


----------



## Leto (Jun 7, 2005)

Angel Eyes said:
			
		

> I liked V as well did you see the mini series too?no-one i know remembers it!


Yes. I loved it and am looking for re-runs on cable or regular TV.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Terry Pratchett keeps getting heaps of accolade. Perhaps I should re-read some of his works to discover if my initial opinion of him being a 'retard off his meds', was a bit premature. Hmmmm somehow I doubt it. I guess we all have different senses of humour, mine is just more finely tuned.
> 
> My favourite scifi series would have to be Ulysses (the cartoon), as I don't really like much sci fi on the tv. My favourite sci fi movie is Logan's Run purely for nostalgia, though there are many other great sci fi movies. The best sci fi novel I have read is Enders Game. My favourite fantasy book would have to be the Silmarillion. My favourite fantasy movie is (other than the LOTR) A Dark Crystal or Willow or Conan or I can't decide.


 
Terry pratchett is one author i've never read but my son has and seems to like him he keeps trying to get me to read it but i dont know!


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Yes. I loved it and am looking for re-runs on cable or regular TV.


 
if you see it around can you let me know please?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't.  Your son, as you know, has emotional issues.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

yes he does doesnt he THanx for reminding me!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2005)

TV Series - Babylon 5
Book: 1984

I love ideas and use of concept.


----------



## Leto (Jun 7, 2005)

Angel Eyes said:
			
		

> if you see it around can you let me know please?


Problem, we don't have the same channels. I'm the other side of the Channel.

As for Terry Pratchett, either people love his humor, either they don't. There's no middle. Give it a try (I personnaly recomment Men at Arms in the Discworld serie or Good Omens outside as good intros) but don't force you.


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Don't.  Your son, as you know, has emotional issues.


 Stop ganging up on me! Thats the last time I give you any help with the forums PITB...


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Problem, we don't have the same channels. I'm the other side of the Channel.
> 
> As for Terry Pratchett, either people love his humor, either they don't. There's no middle. Give it a try (I personnaly recomment Men at Arms in the Discworld serie or Good Omens outside as good intros) but don't force you.


 
Thanx for answering, i checked your location after i sent the question i'd posted and realised that you were in Paris SORRY


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Stop ganging up on me! Thats the last time I give you any help with the forums PITB...


OH SORRY!!! PITA


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Generally its a good idea to try and learn the locations of the main posters. I think TM comes from West Yorkshire, am I correct?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 7, 2005)

He comes from Leeds.  Did you want his full address?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Generally its a good idea to try and learn the locations of the main posters. I think TM comes from West Yorkshire, am I correct?


 
Stop picking on me i am a dunce so what! and as i am relatively new to this maybe i should be given a bit of room to make c*** ups!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 7, 2005)

fav science fiction movie - probably The Day the Earth caught Fire. Probably not so much pure science fiction as a drama, but I loved the quick fire dialogue.

fav sci-fi book. The Praxis by Walter Jon Williams. This is a fairly new book but I'm loving the characters & settings already


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> He comes from Leeds.  Did you want his full address?


 Yes. Then I know where to aim the cruise missile. 

j/k...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Generally its a good idea to try and learn the locations of the main posters. I think TM comes from West Yorkshire, am I correct?


 
And you are from Somerset....


----------



## Leto (Jun 7, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> He comes from Leeds.  Did you want his full address?


FYI, this super-mod is also the main executive in our blackmail program. 
Be careful to what you post here. And never give too precise location


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Yep. Famous for its cider and the Wurzels...


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Yep. Famous for its cider and the Wurzels...


 
scrumpy to be precise and can you name any of the wurzels?


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

Can you?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 7, 2005)

zorcarepublic said:
			
		

> Can you?


 
oh dear you got me there! NO i cant should know but alas


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 7, 2005)

There you go. Why should I name any when you cant?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 7, 2005)

Angel Eyes said:
			
		

> I liked V as well did you see the mini series too?no-one i know remembers it!


please note i have the mini series on dvd, and am simply waiting for some cashola to be able to afford the tv series. it was fantastic
i love most sci-fi fantasy stuff. my introduction was through things like the little white hore and five children and it. i can't pick a favorite. but i usualy like the B stuff


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 7, 2005)

Favourites... Sheesh, where do I start???

TV - Star Trek (all series), Babylon 5, Crusade (Babylon 5 spin off), Outer Limits, Twilight Zone, Firefly, Andromeda, and many others that I can't remember at the moment...

Film - Star Wars, Star Trek (even the bad ones), Terminator, Predator, Aliens (Special Edition Only), Alien Resurrection, and many others that I can't remember at the moment...

Books - The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester, Forever War by Joe Haldeman (I'm currently reading Forever Peace and it ain't as good), Stainless Steel Rat and Bill the Galactic Hero by Harry Harrison (very funny)... There are many other that I've read by L E Modesitt Jnr, Larry Niven, and others that I've enjoyed, but none that immediately spring to mind... Will have to do a search through my library...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 7, 2005)

i know what you mean tm, it's like asking which your favorite vein is. they're all great, but i can't name each one specificly


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll have to do a complete list and that'll stop people asking such daft questions...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 7, 2005)

problem with my list would be it'd grow all the time!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 7, 2005)

It is an impressive size and getting bigger... 

And that is JUST Sci-Fi, Fantasy is just as bad...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 8, 2005)

Concept: Time travel, as anyone who has been around here very long already knows. 

Movie: "The Day the Earth Stood Still", because it is the perfect science fiction film.

TV Series: "X-Files", which I maintain will be regarded in 30 years the way "Twilight Zone" is regarded today, espceially the first few seasons.

Book/Series: Kage Baker's Company series, with my favorite volume so far being "Mendoza in Hollywood".


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

TV:  Farscape, because john crichton is frelling hot!!!!!  
Movie:  pretty much anything not made in the new millenium
book:  The Gunsliger, stephen king, I know not totally sci fi, but it kind of is, and it was one of the first books I remember reading.  And of course, beloved Jane Yolen Dragons Blood series from back in the day, another of the first I remember ever reading.


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jun 9, 2005)

I like john crichton but i like ka d'argo as well!


----------



## iratebeaver (Jun 10, 2005)

My sci-fi boat is floated on Merecedes Lackey, David Eddings, and movies like TRON, Legend, and STar Trek.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 11, 2005)

Favorite Sci-fi authors... sheesh, tough.

Al Reynolds, Peter F. Hamilton, Neal Asher, Iain M. Banks. All awesome writers.


Film and TV wise, not much. The occasional Dune mini-series, and obviously Star Wars.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> i know what you mean tm, it's like asking which your favorite vein is. they're all great, but i can't name each one specificly



My favorite vein is the one that pops out of my neck when I yell at the kids, because it scares them.  LOL just kidding, well, kind of.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 11, 2005)

Peter F Hamilton, Aasimov...others....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 12, 2005)

picked up a hamilton at library discards. not sure if it'll be any good.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

What book?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, some of his stuff is a bit sub-standard. You need to know which ones to read, and in the right order...


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

some ?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes. Some.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

Definetly Red Dwarf my absolute favoret a cheesy sci fi classic is it not! I love the cheap and cheerful set up of it and the 1 liners are great. 
Its all top, up untill cochansky came that is it just wasnt the same since she turned up was it?


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh and im really getting into StarGate too, bless.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought the TV series 'V' was terrific.  Still waiting for a re-run.

Sci Fi Book would have to be Dune.

Don't get to the movies I'm afraid.


----------

